# Barbie Marries Thomas Tank Engine



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 25, 2011)

Mattel to add Thomas and Barney in $680-million deal

"Toy giant Mattel Inc. is adding pre-schooler favorite Thomas the Tank Engine, Barney and other childhood favorites to its massive toy chest in a $680-million deal, the company's largest purchase in a decade.

"Already the owner of brands including Barbie, Hot Wheels, and Fisher Price toys, Mattel announced Monday that it had agreed to buy the London firm HIT Entertainment with a combination of cash and debt from a British private equity firm."


----------



## DET63 (Nov 24, 2011)

Will Thomas have to sing, "I love you, love me, we're a happy fam-a-lee . . ."?


----------

